# Another addicting, annoying game



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

This is a remake of an old classic. Terribly addicting. I've gotten to level 12.

Cannon Challenge


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I got 66000 points level 8 maybe


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for helping me waste an hour and an half!!! 65000 was my best!


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

bigstick120 said:


> Thanks for helping me waste an hour and an half!!!


Not my fault!!:heh: My dad emailed me that link while he was at work so you know how he spent his day also.


----------

